# Surgery Update



## lillyjackmom (Mar 13, 2010)

I am out of the hospital and at home. The surgery went well. The surgeon was able to get the entire thyroid out and ended up taking several lymph nodes. The final path report came back NO CANCER! I am so relieved. It's just on to healing. I got really sick due to pain meds in recovery so I am forgoing pain meds altogether. So I am in a lot of pain! I also have acute bronchitis so the coughing is KILLING me. It feels like my stitches are going to burst.

Thank you guys so much for all your kind words and support.

Stacie


----------



## wickets_mommy (May 5, 2010)

Glad to hear the good news! Hope you have a speedey recovery with quickly receeding pain (it sucks that the pain meds affect you so badly). Sending good wishes your way.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh honey, try not to forgoe all pain medication!! If you are in that much pain then you are actually prolonging your healing! They gave you super strong stuff in the hospital and what they sent you home on isn't nearly as strong. Please take something. It honestly isn't good for you to be in that much pain. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lillyjackmom said:


> I am out of the hospital and at home. The surgery went well. The surgeon was able to get the entire thyroid out and ended up taking several lymph nodes. The final path report came back NO CANCER! I am so relieved. It's just on to healing. I got really sick due to pain meds in recovery so I am forgoing pain meds altogether. So I am in a lot of pain! I also have acute bronchitis so the coughing is KILLING me. It feels like my stitches are going to burst.
> 
> Thank you guys so much for all your kind words and support.
> 
> Stacie


I am so so glad you do not have cancer!! Thank God!! Have a good healing journey and we will be here for you!


----------



## lillyjackmom (Mar 13, 2010)

Thank you guys for being so sweet. Actually the pain hasn't been too bad. Unfortunately I went in to the surgery with bronchitis and now I have Pneumonia. It's actually the sickness that's been worse than the surgery. ))))) My family (even the little ones) have been letting me rest as much as I can so I'm thankful for that.

Stacie


----------



## stacy80 (Feb 22, 2010)

Glad to hear there is no cancer! Praying you will feel better. I remember coughing after my surgery as being pure torture. I can't imagine having pneumonia! You poor thing! I hope you recover quickly.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lillyjackmom said:


> Thank you guys for being so sweet. Actually the pain hasn't been too bad. Unfortunately I went in to the surgery with bronchitis and now I have Pneumonia. It's actually the sickness that's been worse than the surgery. ))))) My family (even the little ones) have been letting me rest as much as I can so I'm thankful for that.
> 
> Stacie


Oh, dear. Probably the general anesthesia exacerbated the bronchitis and it turned into pneumonia. Oh,you poor dear.

So glad you are getting needed rest. So very glad.

Sending hugs,


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I got pneumonia after surgery a few years ago. I found the best thing to do was to rest and take the meds. Takes a while,

I hope you NEVER need to have surgery again. But when you're feeling better, get a copy of the anesthesiologist's records and find out what meds they gave you. I cannot tolerate Demerol and several other pre-op pain meds, so I make it a point to tell the anesthesiologist this BEFORE surgery and s/he gives me something ahead of time so that I CAN tolerate the meds. Works like a charm.

This is a common problem with many people, I understand.

I'm glad it's not cancer and that's the thing to focus on. Speedy recovery!


----------

